# Inbetriebnahme Siemens über WLan



## Knut333 (19 August 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem WLan-Router, den ich an S7-Steuerungen mit PN anschliessen kann, um mit meinem Laptop bei der Inbetriebnahme einer Anlage nicht auf ein Kabel angewiesen zu sein.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit und kann mir einen Router empfehlen?

lg, Knut


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (19 August 2010)

Wenn du für die IBN statt ein Programmier"kabel" ein WLAN-Interface haben möchtest, dann schau dir doch mal unseren ACCON-NetLink-WLAN an. Vielleicht ist der ja was für dich...


----------



## Knut333 (19 August 2010)

Ist nicht so ganz das, was ich meine.
Wir machen die Inbetriebnahme schon immer über die Ethernet-Schnittstelle, also unser Laptop ist über Cat5-Leitung an die CPU angekoppelt. Da ich dann aber immer ein Kabel mit um die Anlage schleifen muss, wenn ich mit meinem Laptop irgendwo hingehe, würde ich gerne einen WLan-Router auf den Schaltschrank packen und dann kabellos um die Anlage laufen, um an schwieriger einzusehenden Stellen die Inbetriebnahme zu machen.
Der Router bleibt dann nicht an der Anlage, wenn die Maschine ausgeliefert wird.
Mich interessiert halt, welcher günstige Router in einer Industrieumgebung problemlos funktioniert.

Knut


----------



## Lebenslang (19 August 2010)

Für deine Zwecke würde sogar ein einfacher Access Point reichen. Ich benutze dafür einen alten von der D-link der nur 11mbit bringt, ist aber völlig ausreichend für so ein bisschen Online Status, Programm übertragen und so.
Du kannst natürlich auch jeden Wlan Router benutzen, es reicht aber wie schon gesagt auch ein einfacher Access Point.


----------



## Knut333 (19 August 2010)

Danke, ich werde es mal mit einem access point versuchen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 August 2010)

Hallo,

hier etwas robustere Ausführungen:

http://www.lancom-systems.de/LANCOM-IAP-54-Wireless.113+M54a708de802.0.html

http://de.moxa.com/product/AWK-5222.htm


----------



## Lebenslang (19 August 2010)

Hier die preiswerten 

D-Link DWL900AP
D-Link DWL2100AP

oder adäquat von Netgear den wg602, bei diesem habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das er eine deutlich 
höherer Reichweite als die D-Link Geräte hat.


Grüssle


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (20 August 2010)

Von Netgear habe ich sogar noch einen zu Hause rumliegen... bei Interesse kannste dich ja melden... 

EDIT: Weiß aber nicht ob der "industrietauglich" ist :-D


----------



## jabba (20 August 2010)

Da kann man jeden W-Lan Router für nehmen,
Industrietauglich ist meines erachtens bei wenigen Metern nicht wichtig.
Ich habe immer einen alten Telekom DSL-WLAN-Router dabei.
Die anderen Progger freuen sich immer darüber .
Ich gehe auf Panel und S7, der Robotermann an seine Robbies und der Kameramann an seine Kamera's und das alles ohne Probleme.

Pearl hatte vor kurzem einen 54Mbit Router für 14,90€

Und das ding rennt deutlich besser als mein Netlink WLan. Bei dem habe ich keine Aussetzer, obwohl es ja angeblich am WLAN der Notebooks liegen soll.
Da kann ich auch ohne Problem Bausteine beobachten.


----------



## Klärmolch (8 September 2010)

Ich nehme eine alte FritzBox.

Gruß
Klaus


----------

